# اجمل 40 جملة



## asula (18 سبتمبر 2007)

اجمل 40 جمله ​ 






إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض
** ** ** **
يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم
** ** ** **
يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة 
** ** ** **
عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته
** ** ** **
إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة
** ** ** **
الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين
** ** ** **
كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم
** ** ** **
لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره
** ** ** **
العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً
** ** ** **
المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز
** ** ** **
لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار
** ** ** **
الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى
** ** ** **
الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف
** ** ** **
اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه 
** ** ** **
لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا
** ** ** **
لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك
** ** ** **
تصادق مع الذئاب .... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً
** ** ** **
ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء 
** ** ** **
إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب 
** ** ** **
كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق
** ** ** **
إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً
** ** ** **
الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير
** ** ** **
اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة
** ** ** **
نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه
** ** ** **
من علت همته , طال همه
** ** ** **
من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء 
** ** ** **
من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً
** ** ** **
المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر ​ 

** ** ** **
كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن
** ** ** **
لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما 
** ** ** **
الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل
** ** ** **
قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار 
** ** ** **
شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك
** ** ** **
من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق
** ** ** **
أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام 
** ** ** **
لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه
** ** ** **

لكل كلمة أذن , ولعل أذنك ليست 
لكلماتي , فلا تتهمني بالغموض​


----------



## losivertheprince (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

*سلام المسيح :
العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً
جميلة الجملة دي جدآ 
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

بجد حلوين خالص شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

*لى نفس المشاركه فى المنتدى الترفيهى*
*سلام*​


----------



## asula (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

مشكورين على المرور والرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق

لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا
** ** ** **
كلام جميل اوى 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب 

على كده انا دلوقتى   عندى    7000 سنه ؟!!!!    من ايام الفراعنه.


----------



## samer12 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

 كلهم حلوين تسلم أيدك asula
بس هذه أعجبتني جدا
         لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره


----------



## angel eyes (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

ميرسي اوى asulaaaaaa  
شوية جمل حلوين زيك


----------



## تونى 2010 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

:yahoo:


----------



## emy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

_حلو اوى اوى الموضوع ده _
_تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جملة*

حلوين اوى بجد   ربنا معاك


----------



## asula (4 يناير 2008)

*أجمل 37 جملة*

أجمل 37 جملة
=========

1- إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض 
2- يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم 
3 - يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة 
4- عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته
5 - إذا طُعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة
6 - الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين
7 - كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم
8 - لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره
9 - العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً
10 - المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز
11 - لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار
12 - الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى
13 - الابتسامة كلمة معروفة من غير حروف
14 - اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه
15 - لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا
16 - لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك
17 - تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً
18 - ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء
19 - إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب
20 - كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق
21 - إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً
22 - الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير
23 - اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة
24 - نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه
25 - من علت همته , طال همه
26 - من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء
27 - من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً
28 - المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر
29 - لكل كلمة أذن , ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي , فلا تتهمني بالغموض
30 - كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن
31 - لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما
32 - الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل
33 - قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .الفرار
34 - شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك
35 - من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق
36 - أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام
37 - لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان أقل منه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*

جميييييييييييييلة​


----------



## asula (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*

تسلمين حبيبتي فراشة على المرور

والرب ينور حياتكي​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*



جميل جدا يا ((عثوله))

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## asula (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> جميل جدا يا ((عثوله))
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك




مشكور اخي العزيز محامي اسكندراني على المرور
والرب ينور حياتك 

ملاحظة انا اسمي اسولة وليس عثولة​:new2:


----------



## sosana (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*

حلوووووووين اوووي  يا asula
تسلم ايدك


----------



## ramy saba (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*

اللة عليك يا أسوله 37 جملة بها معانى جميلة ورائعه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## asula (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*



sosana قال:


> حلوووووووين اوووي  يا asula
> تسلم ايدك





هلا وغلا سوسانه 
نورتي 


الرب ينور حياتكي​


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*

عبارات راائعه جداااا 

شكرااا يا عسوولة ربنا يباركك


----------



## asula (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*



ramy saba قال:


> اللة عليك يا أسوله 37 جملة بها معانى جميلة ورائعه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك




هلا باخي رامي 
اهم شي عجبتك الجمل 
وشكرا على المرور 
والرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## asula (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أجمل 37 جملة*



Meriamty قال:


> عبارات راائعه جداااا
> 
> شكرااا يا عسوولة ربنا يباركك


 

هلا اختي Meriamty
نورتي موضوعي
شكرا على المرور والرب ينور حياتكي​


----------



## Meriamty (20 يناير 2008)

*{}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*

 














إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب، فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض



يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك..فابتسم



يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة



عندما تحب عدوك، ستحس بتفاهته



إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة



الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين



كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم



لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره



العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً



إذا إبتسم المهزوم, افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز



لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار



الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى



الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف



اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه



لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا



لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك



تصادق مع الذئاب .. على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً



ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء



إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب



كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق



إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً



الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير



اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة



نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه



من علت همته , طال همه



من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء



من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً



المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر



لكل كلمة أذن , ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي , فلا تتهمني بالغموض



كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن



لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما



الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل



قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار



شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك



من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق



أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام



لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه




​


----------



## assyrian girl (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*

*wowowowowowo very nice
thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*




assyrian girl thxxx so much 

god bless you sis 



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*

لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما
مقوووله صحيحه جداااااا ...... ميرررررسى ياMeriamty على الحكم الجميله ...ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*



Dona Nabil قال:


> لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما
> مقوووله صحيحه جداااااا ...... ميرررررسى ياMeriamty على الحكم الجميله ...ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .







العفو يا قمر 

ميرسى جدااا لمرورك نورتى الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*

جمدين اوي بجد ربنا يبركك


----------



## emy (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*




> يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة
> 
> لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما
> 
> ...


 
_مرسى كتير يا جميل على الحكم دى بجد حلوه اوووووى_​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*

كل الحكمة اللى انت كتبتية دة
شكرا ليكى يا مريم تى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*

بجد صدق من قال عليها حكم ميرسى ليكى ربنا يباركك


----------



## sunny man (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*

شكرا على هذه الحكم الجميلة


----------



## فادية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*

كلام  جميل جدا  
تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*



الملك العقرب قال:


> جمدين اوي بجد ربنا يبركك






ميرسى جدااا لحضورك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*



emy قال:


> _مرسى كتير يا جميل على الحكم دى بجد حلوه اوووووى_​






ميرسى جدااا لمرورك الجميل يا ايمى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> كل الحكمة اللى انت كتبتية دة
> شكرا ليكى يا مريم تى​






ميرسى جدااا لحضورك يا قمر 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> بجد صدق من قال عليها حكم ميرسى ليكى ربنا يباركك






ميرسى جدااا لحضورك يا نيفين 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*



sunny man قال:


> شكرا على هذه الحكم الجميلة






ميرسى جدااا لحضورك يا مان 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*



فادية قال:


> كلام  جميل جدا
> تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي​






ميرسى جدااا لحضورك نورتى الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## فلة ميخائيل رزق (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*

:yaka:thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :yahoo:folla


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    اجمل 40 حكمة  ‏*



فلة ميخائيل رزق قال:


> :yaka:thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :yahoo:folla







you are welcome 

god bless you

​


----------



## marmarr (3 مارس 2008)

*اجمل 40 جمله*

إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض

** ** ** **

يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم

** ** ** **

يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة

** ** ** **

عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته

** ** ** **

إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة

** ** ** **

الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين

** ** ** **

كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم

** ** ** **

لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره

** ** ** **

العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً

** ** ** **

المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز

** ** ** **

لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار

** ** ** **

الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى

** ** ** **

الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف

** ** ** **

اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه

** ** ** **

لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا

** ** ** **

لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك 

و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك

** ** ** **

تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً

** ** ** **

ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء

** ** ** **

إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب

** ** ** **

كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق

** ** ** **

إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً

** ** ** **

الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير

** ** ** **

اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة

** ** ** **

نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه

** ** ** **

من علت همته , طال همه

** ** ** **

من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير 

ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء

** ** ** **

من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً

** ** ** **

المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر

** ** ** **

لكل كلمة أذن , ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي , فلا تتهمني بالغموض

** ** ** **

كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن

** ** ** **

لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما

** ** ** **

الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل

** ** ** **

قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار

** ** ** **

شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك

** ** ** **

من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق

** ** ** **

أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام

** ** ** **

لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه

منقول
________________________________________


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جمله*

_*حلوة اوى الجمل دى يا مرمر  ميرسي ليكى وربنا يعوض تعب محبت*_​ك


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جمله*

جمل جميله بجد يامرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه


----------



## نيفين ثروت (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جمله*

ميرسى ليكى جمل رائعه فعلا


----------



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جمله*




جمل جميلة جدا يا مرمر 

ميرسى لتعبك ربنا يباركك



​


----------



## نزار الحزين (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جمله*



> كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم



*جميلة العبارات 
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والجميل فلكم مني اجمل تحيه *


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جمله*

*جمال ما بعدة جمال 
ميرسى للموضوع اوى بجد فى منتهى الروعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marmarr (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جمله*

*ميرسى ليكم ياجماعه بجد على ردودكم على الموضوع *


----------



## eman88 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جمله*

منقول شكرا اشي بجنن والله يعطيك العافية يا قمر انت شكرا كثير الله يحميك


----------



## وليم تل (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل 40 جمله*

عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته
كلمات رائعة
مرمر
ودمتى بود​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله*

*كلمات جميله جدا جدا*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*

*
إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض 

يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم 

يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة 

عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته 

إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة 

الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين 

كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم 

لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره 

العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً 

المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز 

لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار 

الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى 

الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف 

اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه 

لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا 

لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك 
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك 

تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً 

ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء 

إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب 

كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق 

إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً 

الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير 

اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة 

نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه 

من علت همته , طال همه 

من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير 
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء 

من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً 

المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر 

لكل كلمة أذن , ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي , فلا تتهمني بالغموض 

كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن 

لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما 

الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل 

قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار 

شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك 

من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق 

أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام 

لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*

*المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر


مرسي رااانا علي الجمل الجميله دي


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*



rana1981 قال:


> *العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً *​
> 
> *لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا *​


كلهم جامدين يا رنا تسلمى حبيبتى​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*

رائع اخت رنا 
بالفعل جمل جميلة وتجمل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر
> 
> 
> مرسي رااانا علي الجمل الجميله دي
> ...



*شكرا يا مايكل على مشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> كلهم جامدين يا رنا تسلمى حبيبتى​



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> رائع اخت رنا
> بالفعل جمل جميلة وتجمل
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​



*شكرا يا كليمو على مشاركتك الدائمة 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## aziz korbali (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*



rana1981 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته
> ...



انها رائعة جميعا


----------



## سيزار (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*

الل موضوع رائع شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*

جمال جدا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع يا رنا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*



aziz korbali قال:


> انها رائعة جميعا



*شكرا يا عزيز عالمشاركة الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> الل موضوع رائع شكرا



*شكرا يا سيزار عالمشاركة نوررررررت​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل 40 جمله في العالم .....أي جملة حبيت أكتر ؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع يا رنا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكرا يا كوكو على مشاركتك الجميلة 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (13 فبراير 2009)

*اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

اجمل 33 جملة في العالم

إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض
** ** ** **
يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




** ** ** **
يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة
** ** ** **
عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته
** ** ** **
إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



** ** ** **
كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم
** ** ** **
لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره
** ** ** **
العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً
** ** ** **
المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز
** ** ** **

الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف
** ** ** **
اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه
** ** ** **
لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




** ** ** **
لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك
** ** ** **
تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً
** ** ** **
ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء
** ** ** **
إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب
** ** ** **
كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق
** ** ** **
إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً
** ** ** **
الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير
** ** ** **
اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة
** ** ** **
نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه
** ** ** **
من علت همته , طال همه
** ** ** **
من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء
** ** ** **
من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً
** ** ** **
المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر
** ** ** **
لكل كلمة أذن , ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي , فلا تتهمني بالغموض
** ** ** **
كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن
** ** ** **
لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما
** ** ** **
الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل
** ** ** **
قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار
** ** ** **
شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك
** ** ** **
من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق
** ** ** **
أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام
** ** ** **
لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه


----------



## bahaa_06 (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

*حلوين ومفيدين جدا*
*اشكر محبتك جدا لقد استفدت منهم كثيرا*​*بهاء الضعيف*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

ابن المصلوب

شكرااااا على الجمل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

راااااااااائع يا ابن المصلوب 

ميرررررسى على الجمل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

*جمل حكيمة جدا ومفيدة 
مرسي يا ابن المصلوب​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

_



كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تسلم ايدك يا ابن المصلوب
مشكوووووووووووور​_


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

شكررررا لكل المرور الكرام​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

*جمل جميله جدا


تسلم ايديك ابن المصلوب​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

​*شكرااا مايكل علي مرورك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

*ميرسى على الاقوال الجميله​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو   
اية الجمالدة بس
 يلا مش جديد عليك
 تيجيب 
حاجة حلوووووووة 
زيك مرسى
 وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

شكرا دونا وجون علي محبتكم الكبيره​


----------



## youhnna (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

فعلا  جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااا  يا ابن المصلوب  تسلم ايديك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

شكرررر 
يوحنا علي مرورك​


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

;شكرا  اخى   ابن المصلوب على  الكلام الجميل     


ربنا يعودك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

شكرررا ابن الكنيسة علي مرورك


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

*يوسف عمر محمد
ارحمونا واتعلمو تحترمو القوانين
مش دة مكان الاسئلة 
ومتكررش دة علشان متنطردش
عندك اقسام للاسئلة
الرد على الشبهات 
الاسئلة والاجوبة 
غير كدة مفيش
لو تكرر الامر دة ممكن تعرض روحك للطرد
وياريت تحترم نفسك وتحترم اللى بتكلمهم  وبلاش ردود من نوعيه اتقى الله والكلام الاسلامى الهزيل دة 
*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

*ربنا يرحمك ويسامحك وينور عنيك بنوره*​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اجمل 33 جملة في العالم*

لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره


----------



## mansour (21 مارس 2009)

*√ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض 
** ** ** ** 
يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم 
** ** ** ** 
يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة 
** ** ** ** 
عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته 

** ** ** ** 
إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة 
** ** ** ** 
الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين 
** ** ** ** 
كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم 
** ** ** ** 
لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره 
** ** ** ** 
العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً 
** ** ** ** 
المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز 
** ** ** ** 
لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار 
** ** ** ** 
الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى 
** ** ** ** 
الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف 
** ** ** ** 
اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه 
** ** ** ** 
لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا 
** ** ** ** 
لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك 
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك 
** ** ** ** 
تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً 
** ** ** ** 
ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء 
** ** ** ** 
إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب 
** ** ** ** 
كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق 
** ** ** ** 
إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً 
** ** ** ** 
الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير 
** ** ** ** 
اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة 
** ** ** ** 
نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه 
** ** ** ** 
من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير 
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء 
** ** ** ** 
من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما 
** ** ** ** 
المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر 
** ** ** ** 
كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن 
** ** ** ** 
لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما 
** ** ** ** 
الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل 
** ** ** ** 
قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار 
** ** ** ** 
شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك 
** ** ** ** 
من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق 
** ** ** ** 
أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام 
** ** ** ** 
لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه


----------



## totty (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*




> الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف




*واااااااو

كل جمله فى الــــــ38 احسن من اللى بعدها

مــــــــــيرسى لك

منور المنتدى وفى انتظار المزيد​*​


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

*موضوع جميل يا منصور
فعلا الجمل كلها اجمل من بعضها

شكرا لتعبك

بس معلش الموضوع مكانه افضل فى العام
مش فى القصص

ينقل للعام
*


----------



## mansour (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

*مش بعرف اكتب فى المنتدى العام  الاداره هى الى بتقولى كده   وعلى فكره انا مش جديد فى المندى ومش عارف اغير عضو مبتدى الى مكتوه   ميرسى على مرركو   وربنا يباركو*


----------



## mero_engel (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

*ميرسي اووي يا منصور علي الجمل المفيده*
*انا احترت اقتبس ايه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mansour (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

*ميرسى على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## totty (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

*منور المنتدى سواء عضوجديد او مش جديد 

انت منورنا بموضوعاتك الجميله

عضو مبتدىء دى بتتغير حسب عدد مشاركاتك يعنى من الادراه مش منك انت

مــــيرسى ليك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

جمل جميله جداا

شكرا ليك

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## hanaa abiskaron (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

kalam gameel rabena yebark feek


----------



## ابن المصلوب (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*



> كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق


 


> يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم


 

كاهم غايه في الجمال لكني استطيع القول ان هذا هو ما احتاج اليه شكرااا لك


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*


جميل جداااا يا منصور

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## sameh_noby (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

*كلهم احلى من بعض
لك جزيل الشكر على موضوعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

شكرا ياجميل علي الموضوع
جمل رووووووووووووووعة احلي من بعض
ربنا يعوضك
منتظرين المزيد​


----------



## white rose (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

هل تدمع عيناك عندما تراني حزينة ..........؟؟؟؟؟

اذا انت تحبني....!!!!


يسلموا ايديك منصور

جمل كتير حلوين

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*



> لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره


 
جمل رائعه وجميله
تسلم ايديك يا منصور​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*



​


----------



## zama (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: √ أجمل 38 جملة في العــــــــــــــالم √*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أبريل 2009)

*اجمل اربعين مقولة*

*أجمل اربعين كلــمة تقال 



1- إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض



2- يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم



3- يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة



4-عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته



5-إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة



6-الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين



7- كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم



8- لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره



9- العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً



10-المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز



11- لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار



12-الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى



13-الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف



14- اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه



15-لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا



16- لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك



17- تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً



18- ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء



19- إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب



20- كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق
منتظرة الردود اللي زي المطر مع اننا في الصيف وياريت اعرف اية المقولة اللي عجبتكم 



إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً



الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير



اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة



نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه



من علت همته , طال همه



من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير


ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء



من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً



المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر



لكل كلمة أذن , ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي , فلا تتهمني بالغموض



كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن



لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما



الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل



قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار



شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك



من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق



أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام



لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه


أذكرونى فى صلواتكم

للامانة منقول​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*

*كلمات جميلة اوى
وفعلا حكم حلوة جدا
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*

*حلوووووووووووووين جدا راجعا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*



جميل جداااا يا راجعة للمسيح

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*



bent el3dra قال:


> *كلمات جميلة اوى
> وفعلا حكم حلوة جدا
> ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*



*مرسي يا بنت العدرا
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*

جمل روووووعة بجد ياراجعا
كل واحدة اجمل من التانية
شكرا ليكي ولتعبك​


----------



## happy angel (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه​*





*حكم وأقوال جميله جداا

تسلم ايديكي راجعا ليسوع

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*

جمال جدا يا رجعا ليسوع 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على اجمل اربعين مقوله 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *أجمل اربعين كلــمة تقال
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الموضوع كله روعة يا أختي بصراحة
لكن الجملتين دول كان ليهم وقع خاص في نفسي
الرب يبارك في حياتك وفي خدمتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*



jesus156 قال:


> *حلوووووووووووووين جدا راجعا
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



*مرسي يا روكا
نورتي يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*



> شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك


 
اقوال جميله جدا 
بس دي عجبتني اكتر
ميرسي يا قمرنا الغالي​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا راجعة للمسيح
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي كليمو
دايما منورني​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اجمل اربعين مقولة*



bishoragheb قال:


> جمل روووووعة بجد ياراجعا
> كل واحدة اجمل من التانية
> شكرا ليكي ولتعبك​



*مرسي يا بيشووو
علي المشاركة الحلوة
الب يباركك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 يوليو 2009)

*اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض*
*** ** ** ***
*يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم*
*** ** ** ***
*يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة*
*** ** ** ***
*عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته*
*** ** ** ***
*إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة*
*** ** ** ***
*الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين*
*** ** ** ***
*كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم*
*** ** ** ***
*لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره*
*** ** ** ***
*العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً*
*** ** ** ***
*المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز*
*** ** ** ***
*لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار*
*** ** ** ***
*الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى*
*** ** ** ***
*الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف*
*** ** ** ***
*اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه*
*** ** ** ***
*لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا*
*** ** ** ***
*لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك*
*و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك*
*** ** ** ***
*تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً*
*** ** ** ***
*ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء*
*** ** ** ***
*إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب*
*** ** ** ***
*كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق*
*** ** ** ***
*إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً*
*** ** ** ***
*الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير*
*** ** ** ***
*اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة*
*** ** ** ***
*نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه*
*** ** ** ***
*من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير*
*ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء*
*** ** ** ***
*من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً*
*** ** ** ***
*المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر*
*** ** ** ***
*كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن*
*** ** ** ***
*لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما*
*** ** ** ***
*الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل*
*** ** ** ***
*قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار*
*** ** ** ***
*شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك*
*** ** ** ***
*من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق*
*** ** ** ***
*أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام*
*** ** ** ***
*لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه*​ 

*منقول للامانة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

جمال جدا ​ 
ميرررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monmooon (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*كلالالالالالالالالام  رائئئئئئئئئئئئع بجد يا mana حقيقي ربنايباركك​​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا
> 
> 
> ميرررسى ليكى ​
> ...


ميرسى جدا لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



monmooon قال:


> *كلالالالالالالالالام رائئئئئئئئئئئئع بجد يا mana حقيقي ربنايباركك​​*


* ميرسى جدا على الرد الجميل دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

_موضوع رائع وكلمات أكثر من روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ......

يسلمو وربنا يبارك تعبك .....​_


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



مسيحية واعتز قال:


> _موضوع رائع وكلمات أكثر من روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ......​_
> 
> 
> _يسلمو وربنا يبارك تعبك ....._​


* ميرسى جدا لمرورك الجميل دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## farou2 (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

حاولت الاقي اجمل حكمه منهم 
بس للاسف ما لقيت 
لانهم جميعهم فائقي الجمال
شكراً للانامل التي كتبت هذه الحكم 
ولذق ذوق صاحبتها كل تقدير
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا mana_mana

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

اقوال رائعه اوي وجميله جدا ربنا يبارك تعبك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## White_Heart (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

كلام كتير حلو 
بتشكرك ..
عجبني اكتر شي رقم 5 .


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



farou2 قال:


> حاولت الاقي اجمل حكمه منهم
> 
> بس للاسف ما لقيت
> لانهم جميعهم فائقي الجمال
> ...


 ميرسى جدا جدا لحضرتك على الرد الجميل دة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا mana_mana
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 ميرسى جدا لمرورك الجميل دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> اقوال رائعه اوي وجميله جدا ربنا يبارك تعبك
> 
> سلام المسيح:love_letter_open::love_letter_send:


 
ميرسى جدا لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



white_heart قال:


> كلام كتير حلو
> بتشكرك ..
> عجبني اكتر شي رقم 5 .


 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Tota Christ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

عايزه اقولك انهم روووووووووووعه الكلمه قليله ممكن تغششينى اقول ايه مع تسلللللللللللللللم ايدك يا احلى مانا


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*ميرسى ياقمرى اقوال رااائعه 

يستحق احلى تقييم 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



tota christ قال:


> عايزه اقولك انهم روووووووووووعه الكلمه قليله ممكن تغششينى اقول ايه مع تسلللللللللللللللم ايدك يا احلى مانا



ميرسى يا قمرة على كلامك الجميل 
ربنا ميحرمنيش منك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمرى اقوال رااائعه *​
> 
> *يستحق احلى تقييم *​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 ربنا ميحرمنيش ابدا من ردك الجميل دة
يا رب اكون عند حسن ظنك دايما 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



just member قال:


>


 ميرسى جدا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

شكرا مانا
على المقولات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مانا
> 
> على المقولات الرائعة
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 ميرسى لحضرتك جدااااااااا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء*


*يسلموا ايديك مانا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



white rose قال:


> *من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير*
> *ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء*
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى جداااااااا على مرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي بالغرض
** ** ** **
يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم
** ** ** **
يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة
** ** ** **
عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته
** ** ** **
إذا طعنت من الخلف , فاعلم أنك في المقدمة
** ** ** **
الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين
** ** ** **
كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم
** ** ** **
لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره
** ** ** **
العين التي لا تبكي , لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً
** ** ** **
المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز
** ** ** **
لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار
** ** ** **
الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى
** ** ** **
الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف
** ** ** **
اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه
** ** ** **
لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك أولا
** ** ** **
لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك
** ** ** **
تصادق مع الذئاب ... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً
** ** ** **
ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء
** ** ** **
إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب
** ** ** **
كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق
** ** ** **
إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً
** ** ** **
الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير
** ** ** **
اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة
** ** ** **
نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد لكرهناه
** ** ** **
من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير
ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء
** ** ** **
من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً
** ** ** **
المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر
** ** ** **
كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن
** ** ** **
لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما
** ** ** **
الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل
** ** ** **
قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار
** ** ** **
شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك
** ** ** **
من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق
** ** ** **
أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام
** ** ** **
لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

رائع جوجو حكم جميلة
شكرا جدا


----------



## Alexander.t (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*




> لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره


 

*روعه يا  جوجو بجد  *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

اشكرك على 
للحكم
الجميله

العدرا معاكم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه

موضوع جميل  
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*موضوعك رائع يا جوجو *
*ميرسي علي الحكم الجميله والمفيده فعلا *
*ربنا يباركك*

*بس اعتقد مكانه هيكون انسب في القسم العام*
*ينقل*
​


----------



## rana1981 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*كلها احلى من بعض 
شكرا كتيرررررررررر​*


----------



## jesus love maro (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*حكم حلوة اووووي 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



tasoni queena قال:


> رائع جوجو حكم جميلة
> شكرا جدا





شكرا ليكى استاذتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



mina elbatal قال:


> *روعه يا  جوجو بجد  *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​





شكرا ليك استاذى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



النهيسى قال:


> اشكرك على
> للحكم
> الجميله
> 
> العدرا معاكم





شكرا ليك استاذى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه
> 
> موضوع جميل
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*





شكرا ليكى يا استاذتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوعك رائع يا جوجو *
> *ميرسي علي الحكم الجميله والمفيده فعلا *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> ...





شكرا ليكى استاذتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



rana1981 قال:


> *كلها احلى من بعض
> شكرا كتيرررررررررر​*








شكرا ليكى يا أستاذتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*



jesus love maro قال:


> *حكم حلوة اووووي
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​








شكرا ليكى يا استاذتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*

*اجمل 38 حكمة فى  العالم
--------------------------**---

إذا لم تعلم أين تذهب , فكل الطرق تفي  بالغرض

** ** ** **
يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك , فابتسم

** ** **  **
يظل الرجل طفلاً , حتى تموت أمه , فإذا ماتت ، شاخ فجأة

** ** **  **
عندما تحب عدوك , يحس بتفاهته

** ** ** **
إذا طعنت من الخلف ,  فاعلم أنك في المقدمة

** ** ** **
الكلام اللين يغلب الحق  البين

** ** ** **
كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم

** ** ** **
لا  تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره

** ** ** **

العين التي لا تبكي ,  لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً

** ** ** **
المهزوم إذا ابتسم , افقد المنتصر  لذة الفوز

** ** ** **
لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار

** ** **  **
الجزع عند المصيبة , مصيبة أخرى

** ** ** **
الابتسامة كلمة معروفه  من غير حروف

** ** ** **
اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما  يحبونك عندما تتسلمه

** ** ** **
لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك , فقد اختارتك  أولا

** ** ** **
لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و  لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك

** ** ** **
تصادق مع الذئاب ...  على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً

** ** ** **
ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة  في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء

** ** ** **
إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً  مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب

** ** ** **
كن صديقاً , ولا تطمع أن يكون لك  صديق

** ** ** **
إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً

** ** **  **
الذي يولد يزحف , لا يستطيع أن يطير

** ** ** **
اللسان الطويل  دلالة على اليد القصيرة

** ** ** **
نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب . ولو عاد  لكرهناه

** ** ** **
من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير
ولكن  العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء

** ** ** **
من  يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما جميعاً

** ** ** **
المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي  التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر

** ** ** **
كلما ارتفع الإنسان , تكاثفت  حوله الغيوم والمحن

** ** ** **
لا تجادل الأحمق , فقد يخطئ الناس في  التفريق بينكما

** ** ** **
الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط  للفشل

** ** ** **
قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل  واحد منها وهو .. الفرار

** ** ** **
شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن  تشقها بسيفك

** ** ** **
من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق

** ** **  **
أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام

** **  ** **
لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان اقل منه*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*

فعلا حكم رااائعه جدا

الرب يبارككم

شكرا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*

حكم راااااااااااااااائعه
ميررررررسى على الحكم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وطني (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*

*وانا عايز اقول مقوله جميله 
لا تفكر في المفقود حتي لا تفقد الموجود 
وبجد موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك 
** ** ** **
لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك*


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*

حكم رائعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## marcelino (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*

*أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام*


*كلام اكثر من رائع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*



النهيسى قال:


> فعلا حكم رااائعه جدا​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارككم​
> ...


*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*



kokoman قال:


> حكم راااااااااااااااائعه
> 
> ميررررررسى على الحكم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*



ايهاب روماني قال:


> *وانا عايز اقول مقوله جميله
> لا تفكر في المفقود حتي لا تفقد الموجود
> وبجد موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك *
> ...


* ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*



ارووجة قال:


> حكم رائعة
> ربنا يباركك


* ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة في العالم*



marcelino قال:


> *أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام*​
> 
> 
> 
> *كلام اكثر من رائع*​


* ميرسي نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجمل 38 حكمة فى العالم*

*



** ** ** **
اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك , كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه
** ** ** **

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
حكم جميلة 
مرسي يااقمر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Mason (14 فبراير 2010)

> ذوو النفوس الدنيئة , يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء
> ** ** ** **
> من العظماء من يشعر المرء بحضرته أنه صغير
> ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يُشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء


 
ميرسى اوى موضعك جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك 
خـــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــر​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2010)

لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك
و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك
** ** ** **

مقولات جميلة 
ميرسى لك كتير ياقمر 
المسيح معك ويعوضك


----------



## روماني زكريا (14 فبراير 2010)

جمال قوي يا asula ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

